# Utility B - almost!



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

So, here is Rah's class from this past weekend - we were in Utility B because I loooooove diane obrien! 

So, almost but not quite. Darned signals will be the death of us - and between me being so nervous I could have vomited (it was our first time in B, since we only have one leg!), we did a fairly good job and worked a 193 except for signals. 

So without further adieu...


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Seems as though your dog forged on the stand, and the remainder of the excercise became unglued from there. 
I also noticed a little bit of similar unsteadiness during the moving stand.

T'was just a helpful thought, hopefully  ... but I'm sure you're already aware. 



aside from that .... VERY NICE ! .. :clap2:


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

dobedvm said:


> So, here is Rah's class from this past weekend - we were in Utility B because I loooooove diane obrien!
> 
> So, almost but not quite. Darned signals will be the death of us - and between me being so nervous I could have vomited (it was our first time in B, since we only have one leg!), we did a fairly good job and worked a 193 except for signals.
> 
> So without further adieu...


I'm no expert, but I certainly enjoyed watching


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

from someone who cant get their dog to do Noivce your dog looked great!! Was that Terry taping you? I thought I heard her voice.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

yup, terry taping (you heard her comment on my footwork?  ) 

this weekend was no better - UGH.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

AWWW..Sorry to hear this weekend was not good. You will get there!!
I really wish I had the time to go back to training!! I really miss it, and I'd really love to get at least CD on Jett.


----------

